# Special News for all my Heresy mates. :)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

If you read it, you will be very proud of yourselves. I must give you all a pat on the back for helping me make this forum what it is. A wonderfully awesome place to discuss Black Library fiction in a civilized, highly intellectual manner. And a plus, i'm proud of all of you for not making me have to slap anyone on the wrists with infractions and all that. You make me proud to be the Heresy Fiction and Fluff Moderator. I'd kiss you all, but we'll just have to settle for virtual handshakes. 

*virtual handshake*

oh yeah, and rep! Rep to everyone who replies to this thread, (if i haven't already rep'd you recently)! Just to show i dig ya! :victory: I'm in a very good mood. :biggrin:

READ THIS (below)

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2010/03/18/forum-life/

:drinks:

CP


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Its the thing we love about heresy, in general the tiny number of douche bags that slip through the douche-ometer are far outweighed by the general tirade of common sense and good humour

Its why i never use any other forum and spend my life on heresy

*virtual handshake*

Anyway we are very lucky to have you ploss
As I've said before the writers circle is one of the best pieces I have read... well ever really


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I can see why you are happy ploss. But don't rep me. I am no literary critic and i get more out of this section than i put in.

Rep to you for your work though.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

yeahy. thats awesome


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh stop it CP:blush:... Hahaha...

Well I have to agree with deathbringer... The douchebags are the minority in this forum and this what makes Heresy unique and a fun place to discuss BL works...

And a virtual handshake to you CP for being a cool moderator....

Cheers!...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Some nice publicity for us heretics :grin: - I agree with what ADB said about us, a generally small community, but for the most part intelligent and well recieved debates.

I would also like to return the thanks to you Ploss for the great moderating :drinks:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

cheers to everyone on this site. Im only into warhammer for the past two years and spent alot of time going through other forums with out much success. (not very friendly) Untill i came across this little beauty, so now when i have a question or just in the mood for a debate its always quickly answered. It may not be the biggest site but it sure is the best.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well shucks...that's ever so pleasant of Aaron- I must admit the Black Library section (and the fluff section in general) has really exploded with quality activity the last few months.

You may have a cup of tea for your efforts Ploss (but only Tea, not Coffee).


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

heresy-online for the win 
the nice thing about heresy is as he mentiont the people


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

It always etches a glimmer of a smile upon my face, and brings forth a single tear of joy whenever Heresy Online metaphorically fucks Warseer for all its trolling worth 

And i`d like to thank CP, CotE and LotN (Id stick Dark Angel and Khornes Fist in there too ) for discussing _Soul Hunter_ and _A Thousand Sons_ in rather collossal detail 

Oh, and may I only receive +rep if I genuinly deserve it?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Forum surfing is fun! You quit wow at least, that should have freed up lots of time right?

This is the only forum I regularly come to. It is really awesome. I've tried to join other forums for everything from sports to video games and who knows what else but this is the only one that has kept me interested and entertained in a good way for as long as it has. It's part of my daily routine, I wake up check my email and such, see what my favorite baseball team is doing in spring training, then spend a couple hours surfing through the 3-12 pages of new posts on Heresy. I do lurk more than post though haha.

The reason for this is the people of course. Everyone keeps things civil and informative, even with the hint of humor that often comes with posts. Any question I've asked or have read from others is answered really quickly and mostly without sarcasm which is a huge plus. And I thank you for that!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Heresy FTW!

Congrats, Ploss. A lot of that is down to your fine moderation of the section. You've done a lot to make the BL section my most visited forum on Heresy in recent months. The usual suspects (you know who you are, bobss, Baron Spikey, Child-of-the-Emperor, shaantitus, FORTHELION, Lord of the Night, Dark Angel and many more) make this the friendliest, least arrogant and condescending board for BL out there. 

Heresy on the whole has to be the most welcoming 40k site out there. I have yet to see anyone not a complete dick get slapped down in their first couple of posts, as happens on sites like Warsneer and B&C. Congrats Heresy.:victory:k::good:

Thanks to ADB for spreading the word about Heresy as well. Nice to know we've made an impression.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I got tired of going across various genre forums and getting throat-deep in shit-pits over the fact Robin Hobb isn’t boring, David Gemmell had more than one storyline, and Dan Abnett would be the next Frank Herbert by now if he didn’t do licensed fiction. “Have you read Legion? No? Then fuck off, because it’s liquid genius. On one hand, it’s one of the best sci-fi books of the decade. On the other hand, you smell like a rhino’s balls.”


This made me piss myself in a joyous and warmly comforting way. Ive just finished some of Robin Hobb`s work, and sure it lacks bullet-by-bullet action, orbital caused destruction and galactical genocide, but is written to a level, with character choices and development that far exceeds all but the best Black Library can offer.

As for the Abnett comment.. Its hard. Some authors thrive upon already established universes, worlds and realms, where as others enjoy to revel in the metaphorical mud of their own creations. As for Abnett? He`s a genius, no qualms, but I doubt he could hold his own in a world of his own creation to a ditto level of that he is currently producing for Black Library (And indeed other Sci-Fi`s I think )

And lol at the overall swearing, `tis nice to see someone who can write to a fantastic standard, who is actually a down-to earth guy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Heresy has made quite a name for itself. And coming from ADB that is very good publicity, I forsee a lot of new members in the near future.

And I hate it when people say an author is crap just because they dont like his/her writing. If I dont like an author's work then I wont read it but im not going to say they suck because I dont like their novels.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Definatly a reach over left shoulder with right hand and pat back moment.

Well done to all those involved, keep up the good work. :victory:


Reppage for you Ploss seeing as you are dishing it out.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I was surprised to see that there were other 40k forums. My mind must have blocked all of the others out, since I only have enough time to really keep up with one GW forum, and this one is the best. I feel like there is an extremely low number of crappy people on here, and that makes it nice for all of us reasonable people.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ohhh i feel all gooey inside now ploss... eww... goo!

p.s. sorry to all my heresy buddies on here. ive been a bit absent on here as of late. and looks like i will in the future. HO has been blocked at my work now! *cry and the wife is having our first child in 61 days so its all been (and will be a bit hectic). ive still manaed to get through a thousand sons in that time but its taken me 3 weeks! how sads that. hope to still get on here and chat still.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> ohhh i feel all gooey inside now ploss... eww... goo!
> 
> p.s. sorry to all my heresy buddies on here. ive been a bit absent on here as of late. and looks like i will in the future. HO has been blocked at my work now! *cry and the wife is having our first child in 61 days so its all been (and will be a bit hectic). ive still manaed to get through a thousand sons in that time but its taken me 3 weeks! how sads that. hope to still get on here and chat still.


Congratulations my friend :grin:

And I personally have realised you not being as active recently, but you've got more than a legitimate reason! Hope everything goes well for you and your wife, hope its a girl?


----------

